# At what age too old to breed?



## Janl (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm looking for a puppy at the moment and understand under two years of age is too young to breed but what age is too old?

I've just found some puppies whose mother would have been 5 years 7 months when they were born. Is this an acceptable age?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

8 years is too old according to the KC. I reckon 5 years 7 months is perfectly acceptible for a healthy medium sized dog.


----------



## Janl (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for your help, luvmydogs.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> 8 years is too old according to the KC. I reckon 5 years 7 months is perfectly acceptible for a healthy medium sized dog.


agree absolutely here :smile5:


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

This all depends on whether or not this is a first time litter. I would assume no. I think 3.5 years should be the maximum age for a dog to go for their first time litter.

A bitch should only be bred a maximum of 3 times to ensure her good health and wellbeing. So, if you started breeding at just after 2 years of age, with at least 1 season or even better, a full year (or 2 seasons) in between each litter, that could put a dog at around 5 or 6 years of age for their last litter. I certainly wouldn't breed a dog after 6~ years of age though.


----------



## Janl (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks, casandra. I think this may be her second litter (but perhaps her third). The previous litter seems to have been born when she was about three and a half. I haven't enquired about the puppies yet as I was concerned about her age and wanted to be reassured about that before wasting the breeders time.


----------



## dimkaz (Jul 27, 2009)

5-7 years are good age for any dog but mostly depend also on the fitness of the mama
...though giant dogs 7 years is borderline and strictly depends on the fitness of the bitch and is not advisable to breed over that threshold while for smaller terrier types, or small/medium sized mongrels/crosses even 10 years (if they are fit is a good age). 
however this is my opinion (albeit informed by experience and loads of reading) though i don;t remember where i read it from...


good luck
best
D


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

In some breeds there are benefits to having a puppy from an older bitch and stud dog.


----------



## kezhulme (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree totally with cassandra, 3 times is enough for any dog as it can take some time to get fit and back into good health after a litter and there should be a healthy season inbetween

I wouldnt have any problems with the age of this bitch hawksport - after previous experience she would be a good mum to the pups - if I were ever to buy another pup :wink: or had the choice I would prefer a mature bitch with experience 

lots of girls can be very good mums first time but a bitch that has had a previous litter is likely to me more chilled about the whole thing and I think the pups will pick up on that


----------



## Janl (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for your help everyone. It turns out this is a second litter and the breeder sounds very responsible and has health tested both parents so I am sure everything is okay. This is our first time buying a puppy from a breeder (we've always had older dogs before) and I am probably worrying too much about the process.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

The KC say 8 years but i think 5 is a acceptable age for a litter  x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think 6years would be the oldest i would breed, but not first litter


----------

